

Nearby Friends: Facebook Places meets Google Maps - matthodan
http://apps.facebook.com/nearbyfriends

======
matthodan
I programmed this little Facebook app (Nearby Friends) last night to show your
friends' recent Facebook Places check-ins on a Google Map. Let me know if you
have any problems using it-- I've hopefully fixed all of the major bugs!

------
matthodan
I just added each friend's Facebook check-in history. Click on a friend's
photo to view history and other details.

